# Finished second round, still need help



## DebraJane (Mar 13, 2008)

I found this wonderful site last week and have posted on a couple of other forums. I started Linda's calcium regime yesterday and am suffering from horrible gas and bloating, and worse D than ever after Day 1, but I know it takes time, so will keep at it. I was diagnosed almost 2 years ago with IBS that hit me out of the blue. I have D every morning when I wake up, several times usually. I've become afraid to go anywhere or live my life. I discovered the IBS-100 programme quite soon after my IBS started, and did it the first time last year. Then after about 10 months I realized that I wasn't at all better, and needed to do it again. I finished the second round a few weeks ago. Nothing's changed, my symptoms are still with me. I am able to relax and feel when I'm doing the sessions that I can deal with this, but once they're over it's as if I never did them. I also do yoga (I drag myself to the class, often crying on the way because I feel so awful - it's in the morning) which makes me feel so much better, but again the effects are very short-lived.I know at least 6 weeks are meant to pass before doing the programme again. I'm wondering if I should even bother, since it really doesn't seem to work for me. Should I just repeat random sessions now and then to keep it up? Or wait and do it all over again? Or not bother and realize it just doesn't work for me? Any and all advice welcome!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Debra Jane - I am sorry to hear you are not better- it is hard to know if another round will help or not for sure, but I did them 3 times and then finally got better - you can read my story in the link below.I think the fact that you can feel relaxed when you are doing the sessions may be a bit of an indicator that you should try it one more time- I listened randomly to my favs and then started in much later - but Mike has said that it is ok to go ahead in earnest with the schedule in 4 weeks if you want to try again. It may be that hypno is not the way forward for you, as it is true it doesnt work for everyone, but since it does work for the vast majority, and given that it took me three rounds, I would rather see you try again, than give up - after the third round it was very different for me, so dont give up on yourself, and know that there is hope.You can also call the number on the website if you need some extra support. Try not to read too much on the BB or internet about IBS - the less you think about it "on purpose" the better - but if you do have questions, feel free to ask them here as well... So dont give up and give it one more try, and be confident that there can be some relief for you... I had IBS since 1983, and the hypno was a last resort for me, so it should be even better for you!!!All the best !


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

you mentioned it's not so good to read about IBS on the internet so much and don't hang out at the IBS Forum so much. I started Mikes CD's a week ago and I am kind of addicted to this website and also read a lot about IBS on the net. Does this hinder my progress with Mikes CD's ? So far there is no improvement but it's really too early to tell. Is it helping better when I don't read about IBS so much ?


----------

